# Those Nike collarless polo shirts



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2017)

that Rory and a few others were wearing over the week-end.

Would your club allow them????


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2017)

i would hope not, they looked like  old Grandad vests


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			that Rory and a few others were wearing over the week-end.

Would your club allow them????
		
Click to expand...

I think most places do.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes. If Nike say it is a golf shirt, then that is good enough at my place.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

If it's good enough for Royal Birkdale then I can't see anyone else not allowing them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes - they are golf shirts , why wouldn't they ?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			If it's good enough for Royal Birkdale then I can't see anyone else not allowing them.
		
Click to expand...

I have heard stories(possibly apocryphal) of clubs banning them only to be told they were bought from the clubs pro shop.


----------



## Capella (Jul 25, 2017)

Not sure ... our dress code says collarless shirts for men are not allowed, but I think the Nike shirts still have like a short stub collar which might count, they are not normal t-shirts. For women, shirts may be either sleeveless or collarless at our club, but not both at the same time.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes - they are golf shirts , why wouldn't they ?
		
Click to expand...

In fairness if they never had a swoosh or 3stripes  on the chest you wouldn't be allowed to wear them at most clubs. 

Just because Nike on this occasion  market it as golf attire  doesn't mean it is acceptable. 

IMO they shouldn't be allowed on any course.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			I have heard stories(possibly apocryphal) of clubs banning them only to be told they were bought from the clubs pro shop.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine that. "Sorry sir you can't wear that collarless shirt on this course "  bloke replies" I've just bought it from your pro shop" awkward.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2017)

http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/features/the-game/wear-golf-course-65716


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 25, 2017)

I wouldn't wear one myself,but they do look smart enough so can't see a problem with them. 
But 3/4 trousers should never be worn EVER!


----------



## IanM (Jul 25, 2017)

Probably would be allowed, but not sure what difference it makes in the scheme of things.

Would I wear one?                    No, I think they look daft!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2017)

The Nike ones fit the definition of a collar.

collar
&#712;k&#594;l&#601;/
noun
1.
the part around the neck of a shirt, blouse, jacket or coat, either upright or turned over.
"a shirt collar"

The collar on them is upright, ie not collarless.


----------



## hovis (Jul 25, 2017)

i wear one when wearing something on top.  i hate to feeling of a collar on a collar.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2017)

Nike have steamrollered golf clubs on this one. I would be interested to know if Birkdale would accept them normally but clearly they will not turn Rory away at the Open. My club has contradictory views on certain items so I am not sure how they would react. I suspect they wouldn't say anything but others might. 

It's a marketing ploy by Nike to stand out. A bit naughty but that probably adds to the attraction.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2017)

Yep. I've got one, bought it in our pro shop, looks really nice and is so comfortable.


----------



## Reemul (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			In fairness if they never had a swoosh or 3stripes  on the chest you wouldn't be allowed to wear them at most clubs. 

Just because Nike on this occasion  market it as golf attire  doesn't mean it is acceptable. 

IMO they shouldn't be allowed on any course.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it's sacrilege that someone would want to wear one. It really means the GC is slumming it allowing them. Next they will be allowing travellers to park up over night at the course.


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			In fairness if they never had a swoosh or 3stripes  on the chest you wouldn't be allowed to wear them at most clubs. 

Just because Nike on this occasion  market it as golf attire  doesn't mean it is acceptable. 

IMO they shouldn't be allowed on any course.
		
Click to expand...

This is the type of view I find hard to fathom.  I mean, why, how does it affect YOU by someone wearing the top?  Simple, it doesn't.

Personally I like them, I said as much on Saturday/Sunday at the club as we were watching the golf.

What other people wear doesn't affect anyone else in the slightest so I really struggle to see why some people are so set against certain things.


----------



## Val (Jul 25, 2017)

My club by definitions written in our rule book wouldn't as it doesnt have a collar but in reality no one would bat an eye lid


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2017)

They're not collarless either, they have a blade collar that does feel like a collar when you're wearing it.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			In fairness if they never had a swoosh or 3stripes  on the chest you wouldn't be allowed to wear them at most clubs. 

Just because Nike on this occasion  market it as golf attire  doesn't mean it is acceptable. 

IMO they shouldn't be allowed on any course.
		
Click to expand...

1) It HAS a collar!!! 
2) Why does not wearing a collar affect anyone in the whole world, let alone anyone in the world of golf. 

So sad really


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2017)

Our club is fairly laid back anyway so they would definitely allow these I reckon. I'd happily wear one too, although I wouldn't actually buy one at the price they sell them for.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			This is the type of view I find hard to fathom.  I mean, why, how does it affect YOU by someone wearing the top?  Simple, it doesn't.



			You're correct, it doesn't but I never said it does. I just don't think it's suitable golf attire just because Nike say it's golf attire. It is only my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I like them, I said as much on Saturday/Sunday at the club as we were watching the golf.




			Personally I don't like them.
		
Click to expand...

What other people wear doesn't affect anyone else in the slightest so I really struggle to see why some people are so set against certain things.
		
Click to expand...

So I could wear a pair of speedo's and flip flops for golf   because it doesn't affect you?


----------



## hovis (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			So I could wear a pair of speedo's and flip flops toe golf   because it doesn't affect you?
		
Click to expand...

yeh, wouldn't bother me one bit.   Wear what you like.  probably look better then them people that wear splash paint trousers with a luminous top.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 25, 2017)

I wore granddad shirts in the 1970's, mind you I was young and stupid then, I am old and stupid now but wouldn't wear one this time around.  :smirk:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2017)

Val said:



			My club by definitions written in our rule book wouldn't as it doesnt have a collar but in reality no one would bat an eye lid
		
Click to expand...

But it does have a collar. It's just a different kind of collar.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			1) It HAS a collar!!! 
2) Why does not wearing a collar affect anyone in the whole world, let alone anyone in the world of golf. 

So sad really 

Click to expand...


Where did I say it never had a collar?? 

It really does not affect me who wears what, but as the thread has been made I've put my own opinion on.

I don't like the style of them, and I'm pretty certain that if Nike or any other major sports brand didn't market them as golf attire they wouldn't be allowed on any of the top courses we've seen them on.


----------



## road2ruin (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a couple, wear both (have done for months) and don't see the issue and never been pulled up on it whilst at my club or any other i've played. Whilst it doesn't have the traditional folded collar i'd argue that it does have one so for the pedants there is nothing in most club rules that go as far as stipulating what type of collar a shirt has to have.

From my own point of view I play golf to hit a little white things up and down various fields trying to get it into a fairly small hole. I have enough on my plate without worrying about what collar some chap 300yrds away is wearing! Also, we have a number of members at our club who wear golf shirts that have 'proper' collars however they were probably bought in the 1980's when they were a genuine medium and I'm not sure how often they have seen the inside of a washing machine. If I had to choose which type of shirt I'd rather spend 18 holes with I know which I'd choose......


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 25, 2017)

Â£65 for the one Rory wore on Sunday. They're having a laugh.


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			So I could wear a pair of speedo's and flip flops for golf   because it doesn't affect you?
		
Click to expand...

You crack on, if that's what you want to wear.  I'd laugh at you mind, but it certainly wouldn't bother me!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			So I could wear a pair of speedo's and flip flops for golf   because it doesn't affect you?
		
Click to expand...

If you so wished. It has zero effect on me. I do believe in wearing appropriate clothing for each occasion, so if you'd go to pub or walk down your high street in speedo's then you'll feel comfortable on the golf course wont you? 

These new shirts are simply a new trend or fashion, they change over time, some come and go, some stick, at the end of the day it's no big deal is it really???


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			You crack on, if that's what you want to wear.  I'd laugh at you mind, but it certainly wouldn't bother me!
		
Click to expand...

Just because it doesn't bother you doesn't make it right on a golf course does it?


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

I'd wear them, I used to own a few back in the day, glad to see them back &#128512;

Can I sew some tartan on the bottom of my Wranglers also &#128540;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Just because it doesn't bother you doesn't make it right on a golf course does it?
		
Click to expand...

You'll be getting a few pm's with all this bickering :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes - they are golf shirts , why wouldn't they ?
		
Click to expand...

Judging by the number of replies it's not quite as black and white as that is it?


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have two, most comfortable tops i own. Nobody has ever batted an eyelid.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Just because it doesn't bother you doesn't make it right on a golf course does it?
		
Click to expand...

No I agree speedos on a golf course would not be right. I do think that each sport has its own 'kit' that should be worn. The fact that Nike have designed a new bit of kit which has a non traditional style collar isn't really an issue in my book. 

Not that im saying I'd wear one, I don't like them, but it's golf kit so should be allowed anywhere golf is played. Simple really.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Judging by the number of replies it's not quite as black and white as that is it?
		
Click to expand...

Should be......but this is a forum. We're a few pages from this ending just yet.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			If you so wished. It has zero effect on me. I do believe in wearing appropriate clothing for each occasion, so if you'd go to pub or walk down your high street in speedo's then you'll feel comfortable on the golf course wont you? 

These new shirts are simply a new trend or fashion, they change over time, some come and go, some stick, at the end of the day it's no big deal is it really???
		
Click to expand...

I don't like them, just like I don't like Ricky fowlers trousers with the elastic at the bottom, and in my opinion they shouldn't be allowed on the golf course but just because they're made by Nike and marketed as golf attire they're acceptable. 

Im not bothered in the slightest if people wear them though.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 25, 2017)

tiger was wearing similar a long while back I think even Gregg was too.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			No I agree speedos on a golf course would not be right. I do think that each sport has its own 'kit' that should be worn. The fact that Nike have designed a new bit of kit which has a non traditional style collar isn't really an issue in my book. 

Not that im saying I'd wear one, I don't like them, but it's golf kit so should be allowed anywhere golf is played. Simple really.
		
Click to expand...


If Armani, Versace et al designed those tops and marketed the same tops as their summer wear 2017 would they be allowed on the golf course? 

I'm certain they wouldn't.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			in my opinion they shouldn't be allowed on the golf course
		
Click to expand...

Jut out of interest, in your opinion why shouldn't they be allowed? I'm puzzled as to why a pair of trousers with elastic in them means they shouldn't be allowed?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			If Armani, Versace et al designed those tops and marketed the same tops as their summer wear 2017 would they be allowed on the golf course? 

I'm certain they wouldn't.
		
Click to expand...

If had any other logo on it them it would be allowed on any course I play at or have played at because it is a t shirt with a collar!? Plus i've never seen a dress code that stipulate the brand of a t shirt.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Jut out of interest, in your opinion why shouldn't they be allowed? I'm puzzled as to why a pair of trousers with elastic in them means they shouldn't be allowed?
		
Click to expand...

They're not tailored trousers.


----------



## hovis (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Just because it doesn't bother you doesn't make it right on a golf course does it?
		
Click to expand...

why does it make it wrong


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 25, 2017)

So?

Why would whether a pair of trousers are 'tailored' or not make a difference as to why they should be allowed?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 25, 2017)

From the Cambridge dictionary. 

tailored adjective (CLOTHES)&#8203;
used to describe a piece of clothing that is shaped to fit a person's body closely:
a tailored suit
used to describe clothing that is made for a particular person by a tailor

So they are. 

Also, not excluded from the home of golf. "Golfers should wear attire appropriate to the sport and clothing should not be scruffy or torn. The dress code in the clubhouses is smart/casual."

I'm going back to wok now.


----------



## hovis (Jul 25, 2017)

TheJezster said:



			So?

Why would whether a pair of trousers are 'tailored' or not make a difference as to why they should be allowed?
		
Click to expand...

because they see themselves as elitist and above the rest.  you must abide by the rule of "the blazer brigade" and not wear what those common people wear!!

i dont see how what someone else is wearing can offend anyone.  its an issue that is very close to some people.  i just don't get it


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 25, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Â£65 for the one Rory wore on Sunday. They're having a laugh.
		
Click to expand...

It was smart though, I quite liked it and may purchase if I can get it on sale somewhere.


----------



## hovis (Jul 25, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			It was smart though, I quite liked it and may purchase if I can get it on sale somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

wait until winter.  they where Â£70 last year and Â£40 come October


----------



## PieMan (Jul 25, 2017)

All I know is the OP is far too old to be wearing one! In fact he was probably too old when granddad tops were all the rage back in the 70s..........!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2017)

need_my_wedge said:



			It was smart though, I quite liked it and may purchase if I can get it on sale somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

That disgusting mustard colour should definitely be banned from the course though! Hideous.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 25, 2017)

hovis said:



			because they see themselves as elitist and above the rest.  you must abide by the rule of "the blazer brigade" and not wear what those common people wear!!

i dont see how what someone else is wearing can offend anyone.  its an issue that is very close to some people.  i just don't get it
		
Click to expand...


I'm elitist because I don't like those trousers that Fowler and Fleetwood wear?? :rofl: :rofl:

I am not, never have been nor will I ever be offended by what people wear. 

Golf has a dress code which in my opinion is good for the game. I don't think those trousers worn by Fowler and Fleetwood should be allowed. 

Maybe I'm old fashioned, I just don't think they look smart.


----------



## KenL (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Just because it doesn't bother you doesn't make it right on a golf course does it?
		
Click to expand...

I think I will buy one just to annoy people like those on here with such old fashioned attitudes.

No wonder golf's public image is so naff to a lot of the general public.  Time to move on surely?


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 25, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm elitist because I don't like those trousers that Fowler and Fleetwood wear?? :rofl: :rofl:

I am not, never have been nor will I ever be offended by what people wear. 

Golf has a dress code which in my opinion is good for the game. I don't think those trousers worn by Fowler and Fleetwood should be allowed. 

Maybe I'm old fashioned, I just don't think they look smart.
		
Click to expand...

I agree that golf should have a dress code, I disagree with you though that the items in question breach it.  

I'm all for a bit of creativity in the outfits that the pros wear. I don't subscribe to the view that dress codes put juniors off, but I certainly don't think it does any harm for golfers to be perceived as being "cool" either. 

To be honest though, I'm not a fan of the trousers with elasticated bottoms either. That's from a what I think looks nice perspective rather than a dresscode perspective though.

It sort of goes hand in hand with golf shoes increasingly being trainer-esque rather than a more formal appearance that would go more naturally with more formal looking trousers.


----------



## hovis (Jul 25, 2017)

KenL said:



			I think I will buy one just to annoy people like those on here with such old fashioned attitudes.

No wonder golf's public image is so naff to a lot of the general public.  Time to move on surely?
		
Click to expand...

wear the elasticated trousers and golf boots too and you'll send people over the edge


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2017)

PieMan said:



			All I know is the OP is far too old to be wearing one! In fact he was probably too old when granddad tops were all the rage back in the 70s..........!!!  

Click to expand...

Cheeky git!!
I quite liked them (I for one actually liked Rory's colour choice) but just wondered about them as I know that Cooden's dress code is "collared shirts for gentlemen".
They are too snug fitting for me. "Athletic" cut. I'm not athletic.
Asthmatic maybe.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Cheeky git!!
I quite liked them (I for one actually liked Rory's colour choice) but just wondered about them as I know that Cooden's dress code is "collared shirts for gentlemen".
They are too snug fitting for me. "Athletic" cut. I'm not athletic.
Asthmatic maybe.
		
Click to expand...

It does have a collar - it's a blade collar. 

There are so many different types of collar....

https://www.wholesaleclearance.co.uk/blog/reference-guide-to-types-of-collars/


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 25, 2017)

Fashion this is how we get younger people to play golf.
If they think they have to wear their dads clothes they won't play.
I like them but would not wear one they look good on slim lads so that rules me out.
As long as clothes are smart who cares it's 2017.


----------



## jamielaing (Jul 25, 2017)

A lot of people here saying it does have a collar, what's a non collared shirt then if this has a 'small unfolded collar'? All my t-shirts have them too!

I remember back in the day when Tiger started wearing these a chap showed up for a team game wearing one and was turned away due to his attire. The guy was a painter and grabbed a shirt out of his van that was covered in paint and was allowed to play in that as it had a collar!

Realistically, if it is a shirt made for golf then it should be allowed. Fashion is moving forward, brands are trying to remain cool and ahead of their competitors. Yes it is a step forward and won't please everyone. Yes golf is traditional and it is important to maintain a sense of that tradition in the game but the game, fashion and times evolve and develop. Or shall we all be heading out in plus 4s, flat cap, shirt, tie and jacket.

Now, where's my mashie?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 25, 2017)

Don't know what t-shirts you're wearing, but none of mine have a collar anything similar to the blade collar on these shirts.


----------



## jamielaing (Jul 25, 2017)

Dan2501 said:



			Don't know what t-shirts you're wearing, but none of mine have a collar anything similar to the blade collar on these shirts.
		
Click to expand...

If I marked the round bit of myt shirt I would say I had marked the collar. Surely I haven't been wrong all my life........


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 25, 2017)

jamielaing said:



			If I marked the round bit of myt shirt I would say I had marked the collar. Surely I haven't been wrong all my life........
		
Click to expand...

T-shirts are collarless, so you have been wrong all your life.

T-shirts have a crew neck, originally they would have been undergarments and therefore needed a flat neck line.


----------



## turkish (Jul 25, 2017)

I Love all the Nike gear but at Â£65 yes they are having a laugh.

Will wait until next year and get it for Â£25.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 25, 2017)

It wouldn't bother me at all if somebody I was playing with was wearing one.
Now if they had it untucked....... that's a whole new ball game.
:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2017)

Don't know what the ruling is at my place. I'll stick with the polo shirt and let others worry about running out onto the course to admonish someone... personally, I don't care.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 25, 2017)

It looked more like a mock turtle neck to me, which is fine by me and my club. Personally I have 3 mock turtle neck short sleeve tops and they look fine with a sleeveless jumper.
As for that yellow Rory had on, I have a similarly coloured polo and the last time I wore it on the course it only took 10 minutes for it to be covered in flying creatures of one size or another. Not a good idea.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2017)

Gotta love the weekly dress code debate.


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			It wouldn't bother me at all if somebody I was playing with was wearing one.
Now if they had it untucked....... that's a whole new ball game.
:angry::angry::angry:
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, but if it's designed to be untucked &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## 3565 (Jul 25, 2017)

I have a couple of iliac shirts that are similar in design and I like them cos it's different to the run of the mill polo's.


----------



## larmen (Jul 25, 2017)

Most of my gear is Nike, but I will pass on them. They look like the suit a muscular physique which I don't have.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2017)

This subject came up in the bar recently and the consensus from the steward would be that they are allowed in the bar and so by default should be allowed on the course. A director of the club said the same. Personally I wouldn't wear them but if a golf manufacturer puts them out there why wouldn't they be allowed. That said I wonder what happens if you rock the Nike shirt at Sunningdale and New Zealand this week and try the "Rory wears one" gets you


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2017)

3565 said:



			I have a couple of iliac shirts that are similar in design and I like them cos it's different to the run of the mill polo's.
		
Click to expand...

I think just being lilac is different enough &#128540;


----------



## GB72 (Jul 25, 2017)

I know the old Tiger Woods collarless shirts were banned at Stoke Rochford when I joined there. I was told at interview when I joined.

May be wrong but did I read somewhere that Puma are making a range of shirts that are designed not to be tucked in. That could cause some fun.


----------



## 3565 (Jul 25, 2017)

Fish said:



			I think just being lilac is different enough &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I got a few other shirts as well, they are really nice to wear, very different and some really stand out. I've also got the head covers as well and are great quality too.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 26, 2017)

GB72 said:



			I know the old Tiger Woods collarless shirts were banned at Stoke Rochford when I joined there. I was told at interview when I joined.

.
		
Click to expand...

We had big rows when the Tiger Woods turtle knock shirt were first worn. Finally we took the view that we would have no problems if we allowed them but potentially big arguments if we banned them.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Hmm, but if it's designed to be untucked &#63004;&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

What, like this Robin??
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVZAwm46S-I


----------



## big_matt (Jul 26, 2017)

People saying shirts like these shouldnt be allowed is the reason why golf is dying among young people.

With the rules at most clubs you could wear tartan trousers and a fluorescent shirt as long as it has a collar. If you cant wear, say, navy trousers and a plain grey nike shirt with a fly blade collar (even though that would look much smarter) its just silly and petty.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 26, 2017)

big_matt said:



			People saying shirts like these shouldnt be allowed is the reason why golf is dying among young people.

With the rules at most clubs you could wear tartan trousers and a fluorescent shirt as long as it has a collar. If you cant wear, say, navy trousers and a plain grey nike shirt with a fly blade collar (even though that would look much smarter) its just silly and petty.
		
Click to expand...

I said this on the Jason Day thread and got chastised for it, I wouldnt waste your energy typing.


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 26, 2017)

big_matt said:



			People saying shirts like these shouldnt be allowed is the reason why golf is dying among young people.

With the rules at most clubs you could wear tartan trousers and a fluorescent shirt as long as it has a collar. If you cant wear, say, navy trousers and a plain grey nike shirt with a fly blade collar (even though that would look much smarter) its just silly and petty.
		
Click to expand...

100% correct


----------



## Grieve14 (Jul 26, 2017)

big_matt said:



			People saying shirts like these shouldnt be allowed is the reason why golf is dying among young people.

With the rules at most clubs you could wear tartan trousers and a fluorescent shirt as long as it has a collar. If you cant wear, say, navy trousers and a plain grey nike shirt with a fly blade collar (even though that would look much smarter) its just silly and petty.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			What, like this Robin??
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVZAwm46S-I

Click to expand...

Not sure what I'm watching there, he's wearing a smart [tucked in] bladed collar shirt. 

What I replied to, was, if it was squared off at the bottom with a cut out in so it's designed to be worn outside of the trousers equally and smartly, and is made by a golf mananafacturer as golf attire, would it be the start of such golf clothing having to be considered and allowed. 

Like Sky  TV now dictates when football matches are played, will golf manufacturers break down the barriers of golfing attire by producing garments that flaunt with the current traditions and clubs rules?


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2017)

The putting green ahead of our recent Junior Open was full of "mini Rickie Fowlers!"   (Graham Taylor would have had a nightmare!)  

If pros are wearing stuff that the Tour allows, it'll filter down.... including the silly joggers and ankle boots.... get with it... anyone played in a tweed jacket, tie and plus fours lately?  (although some might be considering it for Sunningdale tomorrow! )

Banned?  No... like... (the collarless ones)........ not really!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jul 26, 2017)

big_matt said:



			People saying shirts like these shouldnt be allowed is the reason why golf is dying among young people.

With the rules at most clubs you could wear tartan trousers and a fluorescent shirt as long as it has a collar. If you cant wear, say, navy trousers and a plain grey nike shirt with a fly blade collar (even though that would look much smarter) its just silly and petty.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree! Its so frustrating. Back in 2012 when I joined a golf club they asked me to help out with ideas to attract members in their 30's. They had to sneak me in the back kitchen door into a closed meeting room as I turned up in jeans, straight from the office of a local Â£400million business. They've since saw sense and relaxed things but silly dress codes and rules in golf still do put people off! I can tell you it's a fact as people my age that could be members aren't due to the stigma attached, rightly or wrongly, to golf. 

As you say, orange trousers and pink tartan would be fine...............


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jul 26, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nike have steamrollered golf clubs on this one. I would be interested to know if Birkdale would accept them normally but clearly they will not turn Rory away at the Open. My club has contradictory views on certain items so I am not sure how they would react. I suspect they wouldn't say anything but others might. 

It's a marketing ploy by Nike to stand out. A bit naughty but that probably adds to the attraction.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the Open had anything to do with Royal Birkdale Club as the R&A take the course over for the duration.

Not sure if the R&A have a dress code for their tournaments but I suspect they do. Presumably they are happy to allow Nike to advertise their products.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Jul 26, 2017)

No one would be bothered as we are fairly open and I think they actually look good (unlike the stupid Fleetwood elastic capri nonsense). Only thing I ever see people getting scolded for is answering phones or having them off silent in the bar which gets a fine in the charity box


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 26, 2017)

Fish said:



			Not sure what I'm watching there, he's wearing a smart [tucked in] bladed collar shirt. 

What I replied to, was, if it was squared off at the bottom with a cut out in so it's designed to be worn outside of the trousers equally and smartly, and is made by a golf mananafacturer as golf attire, would it be the start of such golf clothing having to be considered and allowed. 

Like Sky  TV now dictates when football matches are played, will golf manufacturers break down the barriers of golfing attire by producing garments that flaunt with the current traditions and clubs rules?
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with your last paragraph and suspect we will see pressure on dress codes from people who watch most of their golf on TV.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 26, 2017)

I think Nike are purposely pushing the limit with this collar. I don't have a problem with it but I think it looks naff.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 26, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			I think Nike are purposely pushing the limit with this collar. I don't have a problem with it but I think it looks naff.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree slightly, I think they're purposely making them look a bit like baseball shirts to pander to the US audience.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 26, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			I disagree slightly, I think they're purposely making them look a bit like baseball shirts to pander to the US audience.
		
Click to expand...

Rory can carry them off well, a fat 50 yo on the other hand should stick to standard polo


----------



## 3565 (Jul 26, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Rory can carry them off well, a fat 50 yo on the other hand should stick to standard polo
		
Click to expand...

Oi.......... Careful, I'm 52. 





But i aint fat :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

Fish said:



			Not sure what I'm watching there, he's wearing a smart [tucked in] bladed collar shirt. 

What I replied to, was, if it was squared off at the bottom with a cut out in so it's designed to be worn outside of the trousers equally and smartly, and is made by a golf mananafacturer as golf attire, would it be the start of such golf clothing having to be considered and allowed. 

Like Sky  TV now dictates when football matches are played, will golf manufacturers break down the barriers of golfing attire by producing garments that flaunt with the current traditions and clubs rules?
		
Click to expand...

Appreciate what you are saying Robin, but I personally find un-tucked golf shirts abhorrent, whether they are designed to be worn like that or not.
As far as the bladed collar shirts are concerned, I quite like them myself and would wear one. I was just asking a general question as I know some clubs (mine included) state collared shirts in their dress code.
But like I say, I cannot abide un-tucked shirts on a golf course. It's one of the very few things that raises my hackles and I will always point it out to my playing partners, whoever they might be.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jul 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Appreciate what you are saying Robin, but I personally find un-tucked golf shirts abhorrent, whether they are designed to be worn like that or not.
As far as the bladed collar shirts are concerned, I quite like them myself and would wear one. I was just asking a general question as I know some clubs (mine included) state collared shirts in their dress code.
But like I say, I cannot abide un-tucked shirts on a golf course. It's one of the very few things that raises my hackles and I will always point it out to my playing partners, whoever they might be.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

SocketRocket said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

Because it looks scruffy and smacks of laziness I guess. The same as muddy shoes on the 1st tee. Okay, if a guy gets his shoes muddy during a round, fair play. But I always try to look "smart" when I play golf, (okay my colour choices might be wrong sometimes) and it takes very little effort. 
If I'm out in jeans I will wear my t shirt or casual shirt outside of them, but I guess I'm "old school" where golf attire is concerned.


----------



## hovis (Jul 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Because it looks scruffy and smacks of laziness I guess. The same as muddy shoes on the 1st tee. Okay, if a guy gets his shoes muddy during a round, fair play. But I always try to look "smart" when I play golf, (okay my colour choices might be wrong sometimes) and it takes very little effort. 
If I'm out in jeans I will wear my t shirt or casual shirt outside of them, but I guess I'm "old school" where golf attire is concerned.
		
Click to expand...

and how does that effect you?   do they have to be cleanly shaven too?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

hovis said:



			and how does that effect you?   do they have to be cleanly shaven too?
		
Click to expand...

No! I go out with stubble now and again.
I just think it looks scruffy!
It's only my opinion, nobody is forced to share it or agree with it!
Would you see a professional golfer with their shirt untucked????


----------



## hovis (Jul 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			No! I go out with stubble now and again.
I just think it looks scruffy!
It's only my opinion, nobody is forced to share it or agree with it!
Would you see a professional golfer with their shirt untucked????
		
Click to expand...

i have never looked that close and noticed either way.  its simply not important.  i dont understand peoples fascination with what others are doing.    if its important to you then that's fine.  make sure you present yourself as you wish and feel good about it.    concentrate on yourself


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Because it looks scruffy and smacks of laziness I guess. The same as muddy shoes on the 1st tee. Okay, if a guy gets his shoes muddy during a round, fair play. But I always try to look "smart" when I play golf, (okay my colour choices might be wrong sometimes) and it takes very little effort. 
If I'm out in jeans I will wear my t shirt or casual shirt outside of them, but I guess I'm "old school" where golf attire is concerned.
		
Click to expand...

it's an odd thing to be bothered by. each to there own I guess


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

hovis said:



			i have never looked that close and noticed either way.  its simply not important.  i dont understand peoples fascination with what others are doing.    if its important to you then that's fine.  make sure you present yourself as you wish and feel good about it.    concentrate on yourself
		
Click to expand...

As I say, it's a "personal" thing. 
I first took an interest in golf during the 80's when you had the likes of Faldo, Woosnam, Ballesteros, Watson (Tom), Palmer and Nicklaus etc. playing.
One of the things that attracted me to the sport was the gentlemanly principles of the game, and this included the way players dressed.
Call me a fuddy duddy, old fashioned, whatever, but these principles are still as strong in me today.
I can eff and jeff with the best of them on the course, and I love a bit of banter etc.
But the one thing I will not let slip is my adherence to a dress code.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2017)

How do you feel about female golfers who pretty much universally have their tops untucked? Not being sarcastic, does that annoy or because it is standard does it not register?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How do you feel about female golfers who pretty much universally have their tops untucked? Not being sarcastic, does that annoy or because it is standard does it not register?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't bother me one iota to be honest. It's just like them wearing a blouse.
It's like them wearing sleeveless tops. Doesn't look odd, but would on a man!
It's just with men it smacks of laziness and just looks plain scruffy!


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 27, 2017)

Pringle jumper anyone?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Pringle jumper anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I've got two!


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 27, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			Pringle jumper anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Wheres my roll neck


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Appreciate what you are saying Robin, *but I personally find un-tucked golf shirts abhorrent*, whether they are designed to be worn like that or not.
As far as the bladed collar shirts are concerned, I quite like them myself and would wear one. I was just asking a general question as I know some clubs (mine included) state collared shirts in their dress code.
But like I say, *I cannot abide un-tucked shirts* on a golf course. It's one of the very few things that raises my hackles and I will always point it out to my playing partners, whoever they might be.
		
Click to expand...

What!?? :rofl:


----------



## KenL (Jul 27, 2017)

I will leave my shirt untucked on the course if it is really hot as it helps staying cool.

I find sweat and stubble abhorrent ; -).


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			What!?? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No it's true!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2017)

KenL said:



			I will leave my shirt untucked on the course if it is really hot as it helps staying cool.

I find sweat and stubble abhorrent ; -).
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind stubble.
But I'll agree with you on sweat.
A bit of antiperspirant didn't do anyone any harm.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Doesn't bother me one iota to be honest. It's just like them wearing a blouse.
It's like them wearing sleeveless tops. Doesn't look odd, but would on a man!
It's just with men it smacks of laziness and just looks plain scruffy!
		
Click to expand...

This was raised at a recent mens committee meeting at my club. One bloke, big belly, wears his top untucked and asked what the ruling was. We assumed it was not allowed but we were advised that the owner, we are owned by a person not the members, had stated that we were an equality club and if women were allowed to wear shirts untucked, so were men.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			No it's true!!
		
Click to expand...

I find your attitude completely mad. I would never willingly tuck my shirt in to play golf. I happily wear the collared shirt and tailored trousers/shorts with pride but I also want to be comfortable and moving free and easily when I'm swinging the club. The polo shirts I have are not overly long so I would be forever tucking it back in when it comes out, and I can do without that hassle. You say it's laziness when it's simply a choice of how to dress. That's like saying parting your hair the other side is laziness.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 27, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I find your attitude completely mad. I would never willingly tuck my shirt in to play golf. I happily wear the collared shirt and tailored trousers/shorts with pride but I also want to be comfortable and moving free and easily when I'm swinging the club. The polo shirts I have are not overly long so I would be forever tucking it back in when it comes out, and I can do without that hassle. You say it's laziness when it's simply a choice of how to dress. That's like saying parting your hair the other side is laziness.
		
Click to expand...

you're a proper dress code rebel..


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			you're a proper dress code rebel..
		
Click to expand...

What an odd thing to say.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 27, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			What an odd thing to say. 

Click to expand...

wooooooooooooooosssshhhhhhhh


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This was raised at a recent mens committee meeting at my club. One bloke, big belly, wears his top untucked and asked what the ruling was. We assumed it was not allowed but we were advised that the owner, we are owned by a person not the members, had stated that we were an equality club and if women were allowed to wear shirts untucked, so were men.
		
Click to expand...

We had this discussion at our club .
women often dress in ways that most men would not get away with " not mini skirts"
Blouse with no sleeves and no collar.
Trainer type socks.
Shirts when worn with collar not tucked in.

I think the ladies look good like this and would not want to stop them dressing as they wish , but in a equal opportunity club these dress codes should be available to male members as well.

Its like the collar and tie thing women don't have to wear them but we do.?

This is dictating to genders which I thought was illegal now.

I think some people are put off joining clubs because of the dress codes .

But I always try to look smart on the course that's my way , but I think anyone should be able to dress as they please .

Just a serious q why were jeans banned at most clubs was it to keep the working classes out.?
Or is there another reason.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 27, 2017)

clubchamp98 said:



			We had this discussion at our club .
women often dress in ways that most men would not get away with " not mini skirts"
Blouse with no sleeves and no collar.
Trainer type socks.
Shirts when worn with collar not tucked in.

I think the ladies look good like this and would not want to stop them dressing as they wish , but in a equal opportunity club these dress codes should be available to male members as well.

Its like the collar and tie thing women don't have to wear them but we do.?

This is dictating to genders which I thought was illegal now.

I think some people are put off joining clubs because of the dress codes .

But I always try to look smart on the course that's my way , but I think anyone should be able to dress as they please .

Just a serious q why were jeans banned at most clubs was it to keep the working classes out.?
Or is there another reason.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think initially Jeans themselves were banned, I believe historically Golf Clubs banned "working clothes" and denim was seen as work wear and therefore not allowed.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 27, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			I don't think initially Jeans themselves were banned, I believe historically Golf Clubs banned "working clothes" and denim was seen as work wear and therefore not allowed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's what I thought thanks


----------

